# Teeth Cleaning



## Camsie84 (Jan 29, 2008)

I called the vet this morning to book Mr Ted in to have his teeth cleaned for the first time, they're not hugely dirty, but his breath is a bit stinky! They told me that he would be in all day, under general anesthetic and that it would cost £175!! YIKES.

What would people recommend to clean their dogs teeth with? I don't fancy a toothbrush - I think he'll run a mile!

Thank you!
Sarah


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i have never cleaned my dogs teeth,
they have the bones to chew for that and they are clean no muck on their teeth


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

I clean my dogs teeth  with liver flavoured doggy tooth paste, she has nice sparkling white teeth, no bad breath @ 9 years old. Done it since she was a pup so she got used to it.

£175 seems a lot


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I clean my dogs teeth  with liver flavoured doggy tooth paste, she has nice sparkling white teeth, no bad breath @ 9 years old. Done it since she was a pup so she got used to it.
> 
> £175 seems a lot


That is about the going rate, a GA is needed, so it's risky too.

How old is your dog? teeth cleaning works well for some dogs, but not others, as like with ourselves, it doesn't prevent plaque build up fully.

I cleane dmy girls, but thye still got plaque covered and her breath stuck! That was one of my main reasons for changin her to raw feeding. She now has sparkling teeth and fairly nice smelling breath. My husband laughs when I give her fish, he thinks it's funny she gets fish to help stop her breath smelling of fish!


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

I try to clean shawnee's teeth every couple of days but she hates it 

Doesnt stop the little bugger pinching my toothpaste out of the bathroom at every opportunity though


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Give the dog a huge juicy marrow bone - I've never cleaned a dogs teeth in my life and I aint starting now eeeeeeeeeeeukkkk!!! This is just my opinion but cleaning dogs teeth cant be right can it - we didnt have to do it for centuries so why start now????


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

years ago when this new toothpaste came out the vet gave me some 

so thought ok i'll give it ago, it was a night mare, i put the stuff on the toothbrush as soon as i put it in sprinkle mouth that was it. couldnt move the toothbrush he had clamped down on the brush and wouldnt let go. 
it was i fight to see who won the brush back.

then when i did get it back i looked it was chicken flavour, no wonder i couldnt get the brush off him.
sprinkle had a set of jaws that would put JAWS to shame lol lol


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I clean my dogs teeth with Listerine mouthwash. My Vet told me about this years ago and (touch wood) I have never had a dog with bad/ dirty teeth yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Give the dog a huge juicy marrow bone - I've never cleaned a dogs teeth in my life and I aint starting now eeeeeeeeeeeukkkk!!! This is just my opinion but cleaning dogs teeth cant be right can it - we didnt have to do it for centuries so why start now????


Same as, never cleaned my dogs teeth, raw meaty bones do the job for me!


----------



## JimJamz (Mar 15, 2008)

Raw bones for my 2 aswell. Excellent teeth cleaners. Have also given them greenies chews in the past and they seem to work.


----------

